# Anyone know how to reset an Ironhorse 22 Function Speedometer



## artistwantab (Jan 10, 2016)

So I got this Ironhorse Speedometer at sears and got it all working. 

The main issue is I can't reset it to zero again. The manual seemed to imply that possible but easily but it wont work consistantly. 

Any help would be great. 

Ironhorse website seems useless and when I googled the issue it looks like lots of people have issues too.

Did I buy a peace.....


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

¿Que?


----------



## artistwantab (Jan 10, 2016)

This stupid Bike Computer.

Sears.com

I can't seem to figure out anyway to reset after one ride. Seems everyone online is looking for the manual which of course is no help.

Tried Hold right button...Left button and both at same time.

All I can do is erase everything which of course means I need to enter the wheel size and all again.

such a pain.


----------

